# Wrist roll...



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lets see those lovely bracelets...this is the september 1980 twin 5000

















September 1980 and white dial...takes me back to this

Slick the 80s were...like a bullet ricochet out the 70s.






And its just a seiko quartz...

































Possibly 'just a seiko quartz' :biggrin:

Well come on boys dont be shy.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

chocko said:


>


 They are superb...only an intelectual would. Its seems so far we are pearls afore swine.

L estudioso obv. :biggrin:

@Jet Jetski surely you know the Latin even inspite of a teacher like AVO?

I shall edit now as a clue....the edit is retrospective th this.

@Roger the Dodger the edit has expired. Roger you like your bracelets don't you?

The edit would have been 'one L' inserted to make it easier for them to understand rog.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lets put it another way might be easier. Does anyone else on here understand subtle apart from me and my new mate whats his name? Choco?

Ok i will be more blunt my reference to wrist roll is nothing th do with the arse of the blond lass in ABBA.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@Roger the Dodger those 3 edit dots dont work after the first post it seems. Hence the missing e. Rog i know its not your fault can you have a word with the boss.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> @Roger the Dodger those 3 edit dots dont work after the first post it seems. Hence the missing e. Rog i know its not your fault can you have a word with the boss.


 Been on the strong lager again Nige?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

When I saw the title of the thread, Nigel, I thought it was about a problem I suffer with when it comes to wearing smaller watches, especially those with leather buckle straps. I find that the watch creeps round my wrist and ends up at an angle in the worst possible place. Strangely, although I have very slim wrists, I find that larger watches sit better and stay on the upper side of my wrist.


----------

